# Cult of Cherry



## SARAHheartsMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

Is anyone else really broke after all these collections?

Anyhow, I _really _want some stuff from CofC if I can afford it. For me this is THE best collection so far.

I want:

Lightly Ripe l/s
Creme Cerise l/s

possibly;

Cherry Blossom l/g
Spiced Chocolate quad.

What is catching your eye from this collection?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

i dont want too much from this collection as i want sooo much from the other collections coming up!

but heres my list:

- spiced chocolated quad
- Tempting quad
- Cult of Cherry lipglass

and i want Blondes Gold pigment from Overrich


----------



## melliquor (Aug 17, 2008)

I am so broke right now and decided not to get nothing yet from COC... but if if there is still anything left in a few weeks, I want...

Spiced Chocolate Quad
Cult of Cherry l/g
Cherry Blossom l/g

From Overrich, I am def getting...

Blonde's Gold full jar
Antique Green splitting jar
Museum Bronze splitting jar
Megarich splitting jar

If anybody wants to split a jar of Blonde's Gold, LMK.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 17, 2008)

I am so glad I have saved money for CoC since weeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love this collection!

I want

Tempting Quad
Shadowy Lady Quad
l/g Cult of Cherry
l/g Rich & Ripe
l/g Jampacked 
l/g Cherry Blossom 
l/s So Scarlet
Blush Blooming


I am already saving money for October! Just don't loose the overview


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Aug 17, 2008)

Im just sticking to one thing. I think. And thats the Spiced Chocolate quad.

Partly getting that because its got that nanogold in it. And ever since I saw it in Beckys playboy/pussycat dolls tutorial. I have been after it. And even more so after seeing Beckys FOTD starflash.


----------



## Jot (Aug 18, 2008)

i'm getting the spiced chocolate quad as the orange in it looks great.
Also tempted by one of the blushers!
I have O lipstick already so i'll have a look at the gloss which goes with it.


----------



## shmooby (Aug 23, 2008)

the tempting quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




which will then leave me with a grand total of £90 for food this month... I figured mac is more important. hehe


----------



## Wintertulip (Aug 23, 2008)

Originally I wanted most of the lip stuff, but I have decided on 

Jampacked l/g
Rich and Ripe l/g
Lightly Ripe l/s

I'm trying to persuade myself I don't need So Scarlet as well. 
Also I'd like some samples of the pigments from Overrich (so if anyone knows of a UK person who will be doing them please point me their way!). I did consider getting a quad but I am saving for the Cremesheen collection instead.


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I *might* get the Spiced Chocolate quad, mostly for Nanogold and Brash; I doubt I'll really use the other colours much. I like a few of the lipglasses and lipsticks but I'll give them a miss. I need to keep my cash for my holiday at the end of September!


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 23, 2008)

i'm getting spiced chocolate quad, lightly ripe l/s, cherry blossom l/g and possibly cult of cherry l/g.
from overrich i'm getting blondes gold, vintage gold, museum bronze and possibly mauvement.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG these collections are killing me.

I really want loads but am limiting myself to these from CoC

Spiced Chocolate Quad
Cult of Cherry L/g
Creme Cerise L/s
Blooming Blush

and Blondes Gold piggie


----------



## nazia (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm really interested in a few of the pigments and some of the lipglasses. 

But dammit, I'm already SOOOO broke! MAC is going to be my downfall!


----------



## catz1ct (Aug 25, 2008)

I want:

l/g Cult of Cherry
l/g Cherry Blossom 

Not sure what I will end up getting though.


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 26, 2008)

just limiting myself to one lipstick and one gloss from this collection.

i don't like buying quads, i prefer individual colours so I will pass on all of those.

i am most excited about manish arora next!


----------



## funii_bunnii (Aug 27, 2008)

Although im broke ok well sort of i still want;
 Spiced Chocolate Quad
 Cult of Cherry L/g
 Creme Cerise L/s
so like QueenEmB im more excited and saving my money for the manish arora..


----------



## User49 (Aug 27, 2008)

We are getting COC on Sept 4th in the UK! Woop wooP!


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 29, 2008)

Just the spiced chocolate quad for me, I still want Smoke and diamonds which I haven't bought yet.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 29, 2008)

does any one know how much the quads will cost???


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_does any one know how much the quads will cost???_

 
£29 I think usually.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

yeh they are usually £29

is it just me or does it feel like this collection has already been raved about and everyones moving onto the newer collections?
im quite bored of it already, im not even excited about it no more


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_yeh they are usually £29

is it just me or does it feel like this collection has already been raved about and everyones moving onto the newer collections?
im quite bored of it already, im not even excited about it no more_

 
Nooo, not at all! I can't wait to get my stuff next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This will be one of my fav collections this year


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_yeh they are usually £29

is it just me or does it feel like this collection has already been raved about and everyones moving onto the newer collections?
im quite bored of it already, im not even excited about it no more_

 
I rarely read or post in colour collection threads for this exact reason.  They get discussed to like every little detail and then its like a non-event when its released here.  I love that feeling when I go into work on Sat (after THAT thurs) and am like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oooh look at this, whats this called etc?   After that, I might go into the last few pages of those threads and post...


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I rarely read or post in colour collection threads for this exact reason.  They get discussed to like every little detail and then its like a non-event when its released here.  I love that feeling when I go into work on Sat (after THAT thurs) and am like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oooh look at this, whats this called etc?   After that, I might go into the last few pages of those threads and post..._

 
   I love sharing the excitement with others in the discussion threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is still an "event" for me to see the products in real finally though.


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 29, 2008)

I haven't read much about Cult of Cherry so can't wait for the spiced chocolate quad. I think it's best not to take too much notice till a few weeks before it's released in Europe, then decide what you want.


----------



## amber_j (Aug 29, 2008)

This is one of the collections I've really been looking forward to this year. On my list I have:

L/G - Jampacked
L/S - So Scarlet
Mattene - Kirsch, Rapturous
Quads - Tempting, Spiced Chocolate

But I need to swatch it all to know whether or not the shades will be suitable...


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 30, 2008)

i'm getting really excited about cult of cherry now! i've completely changed my mind about what i want. at this moment in time im getting shadowy lady quad, spiced chocolate quad, blooming and plum du bois blush, lightly ripe l/s and cherry blossom l/g


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 30, 2008)

I think I'm  going to get So Scarlet, Cult of Cherry and Jampacked.

I'm going away on Thursday so I'm going to have to do an internet order.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Aug 30, 2008)

I have completely changed my mind too!
_Hopefully _my OH will be treating me cos it's our 3 year anniversary next week!

I've told him I want Kirsch mattene, blooming blush and spiced chocolate quad!

BTW can we B2M in UK for slimshines/mattenes? I'm sure we can but just thought I'd check.

xx


----------



## melliquor (Aug 30, 2008)

I think we are all changing our minds... I am getting most of the lippies and mattenes.  I can't wait for COC to come out... i have a makeover booked for Friday.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 30, 2008)

I was never really intrested in this collection until a couple of weeks ago now I want ....

Shadow Lady Quad
Spiced Chocolate Quad
Cherry Blossom l/g
and maybe So scarlet l/s I will prob never wear this but I think I will get it for college purposes we have to do different periods of time like 50's make up.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Aug 31, 2008)

Can we B2M for mattenes?

xx


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 31, 2008)

^^ Yes


----------



## QueenEmB (Sep 1, 2008)

Do we think it will be on the internet tomorrow?

I can't wait now!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Sep 1, 2008)

Possibly! not too long now-squee!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 1, 2008)

I have been picking @ COC ... figured the quads should be around for a few weeks so I can get them later

For now I have Jampacked lipglass and Bing Lipstick

I want 
tempting quad
chock-ful lipstick

Not too much to ask...


----------



## amber_j (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_Do we think it will be on the internet tomorrow?

I can't wait now!_

 
It's not up yet...


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 3, 2008)

I want all the quads but there's no way I can afford them right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad some of them are dupable. 

Hopefully it will go online today.


----------



## trollydolly (Sep 3, 2008)

hopefully today


----------



## QueenEmB (Sep 3, 2008)

Hurry up CoC!!


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 3, 2008)

Still not up


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 3, 2008)

I expected it to be up by now so I'm getting a bit impatient. I know which CoC things I'd like, but the longer I've been waiting, the more confused I've been getting about which Overrich pigments I want!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2008)

ah i hate waiting! i only want so scarlett lippie but i just want to get my order in!!  It'll be hard not spending more but need to save as in 3 weeks i'm off to florida and will be hitting the mac store there... think they have a pro one! woo!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Sep 3, 2008)

guessing it will be tomorrow now guys


----------



## trollydolly (Sep 3, 2008)

once again i'm not a happy bunny :-(


----------



## amber_j (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_guessing it will be tomorrow now guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why would they do that? In the name of all that's good in this world, WHY???


----------



## QueenEmB (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm leaving to go away until Tuesday at 7am tomorrow - NOT happy!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 4, 2008)

Its still not up on the website


----------



## Kiran1 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm getting annoyed, why is it not up yet!


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 4, 2008)

I was considering phoning up to order as they sometimes have new collections available to order before they appear online but then I remembered about the free delivery codes. WELCOME still works, so I'll just try to be a bit more patient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA Just seconds after I posted this, what should drop through my letterbox but a Cult of Cherry mailer - nice!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 4, 2008)

does anyone know how much the quads will be, its still not up yet =(


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 4, 2008)

The mailer says the quads will be £29.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks, i can work out my list now


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I was considering phoning up to order as they sometimes have new collections available to order before they appear online but then I remembered about the free delivery codes. WELCOME still works, so I'll just try to be a bit more patient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA Just seconds after I posted this, what should drop through my letterbox but a Cult of Cherry mailer - nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooo I want one! I got the Neo Sci-fi one so hopefully.

I want the spiced choc quad and blonde's gold pigment!! I'm getting impatient now


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 4, 2008)

I also got the mailer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I cant buy any COC until next week anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully what I want wont be sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

everythings up (i think) apart from the quads! just type in the names of the products and they come up


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 4, 2008)

At last! I have to go out soon so can order before I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so excited for this collection. I'm going to buy more next week, when I have some money.


----------



## Jot (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm off tonight to see my fav ma and get her to do my make up and no doubt buy a truck load. Only a few hours to go!
One of the advantages to being seperated from my bloke is i have no one to comment on how much make up i buy so i can get as much as i like


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

yeh.. finally! lol
im surprised it wasnt up on tuesday when most collections go up online, never mind at least we know its up today


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 4, 2008)

There's loads of pigments gone back online like Teal and Golden Lemon.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 4, 2008)

Arghhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want everything now, I cant wait until next week lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 4, 2008)

finally!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## Kiran1 (Sep 4, 2008)

It is not loading yet for me!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

you can type in the names of the products and they will come up, the eyeshadow palettes are now up

ive placed my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wooo


----------



## Kiran1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, will try that

what did you get??


----------



## 34macfan (Sep 4, 2008)

This collection didnt catch my eye at first glance until I visit like 2 or 3 blogs and seen the FOTD. Then that soon changed. As for me I would like to pick up, L/G - Jampacked
L/S - So Scarlet
Mattene - Kirsch, Rapturous
Quads - Tempting, Spiced Chocolate


----------



## amber_j (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_This is one of the collections I've really been looking forward to this year. On my list I have:

L/G - Jampacked
L/S - So Scarlet
Mattene - Kirsch, Rapturous
Quads - Tempting, Spiced Chocolate

But I need to swatch it all to know whether or not the shades will be suitable..._

 
I got my CoC haul this morning from the Covent Garden store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was the only customer there so had plenty of time and help from a lovely MA. I ended up getting:

Quads - Tempting, Spiced Chocolate
Mattene - Kirsch
L/S - So Scarlet, Lightly Ripe, O (B2M)
L/G - Jampacked, Liqueur, Cherry Blossom

The lip colours are amazing and they all look completely different on different people. I had been worried So Scarlet would be too pink, but it's a true deep wine colour on me. This is the colour I'd hoped Dubonnet and Ramblas Red would show up as. I'm NC50 for reference.

I also thought the pinks would look ashy and grey on me but they're so pretty. They'll give a beautiful nude lip to balance out the stronger eye for this look.

I highly recommend this collection to anyone who's still undecided. I'll post swatches in the thread later in the week. Hope you all enjoy your purchases!


----------



## Jot (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_ 
Quads - Tempting, Spiced Chocolate
Mattene - Kirsch
L/S - So Scarlet, Lightly Ripe, O (B2M)
L/G - Jampacked, Liqueur, Cherry Blossom
_

 
Great haul. Can't wait to get mine soon x


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

i ordered blondes gold (from overrich)
tempting and spiced chocolatres quads

and also MFS natural

im more excited about ungaro and manish etc.


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm waiting to see if Mauvement appears when the collections are loading properly as it's missing at the moment. I wondered at first if it would be like the Solar Bits where we were missing some for a few weeks, but at least the Overrich collection description mentions 8 pigments so they should all be there eventually.

Once that shows up, I'll be ordering it along with the spiced chocolate quad, Vintage Gold and some Bare Canvas paint since I'm running out.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 4, 2008)

I gave in and ordered spiced chocolate quad lol and I also got some blot powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Sep 4, 2008)

Am I crazy for buying 4 CoC lipglasses? The colour is the most gorgeous red I have ever seen!!


----------



## Jot (Sep 4, 2008)

so didn't end up getting some of what i thought. I love the idea of dark lips just not on me! Have learnt not to buy stuff i won't wear.
Ended up with
Spiced Chocolate quad
Blooming blush
lightly ripe l/s
rich & rip l/g
and picked up a prep an prime lip as i'm running out!
hmmm thought it was more than this!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 4, 2008)

I went into the birmigham store today, only intending to get a spiced chocolate quad, blondes gold and CoC l/g. Well all that changed when I saw everything, its soooo nice. So all in all I got:

-Spiced Chocolate 
-Shadowy Lady
-Tempting
-CoC L/g
-Cherry Blossom L/g
-Lightly Ripe L/s
-Blooming and Plum Du Bois Blushes
-Vintage Gold
-Antique Green
-Blondes Gold

Wowee! I was not expecting to like it all so much, but this collection was perfect for me, although I'm not a fan of the dark lips. I skipped all of those. I will post some haul pictures in a bit.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^^

Nice haul!

My fella is bringing me the Spiced Chocolate quad and kirsch mattene from my counter today - can't wait!

I feel like I should buy more of this collection for some reason!

Oooh I also got my Overrich samples today and I have to say I loooove Blondes Gold!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

I caved and just ordered Rich and Ripe l/g (along with my first Mac repurchase High Tea l/s)
 I have NO willpower when it comes to Mac


----------



## amber_j (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_Have learnt not to buy stuff i won't wear._

 
Tell me about it! My makeup mistakes from the past still taunt me from the back of my dressing table... lol


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 7, 2008)

Did anyone order on thursday and use the standard delivery? My order is still saying "In warehouse" If I had of known it wasn't going to be dispatched on friday  would have just gone to a counter


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 7, 2008)

I also ordered on Thursday (afternoon) and my order still says "In warehouse". I wasn't really expecting to see it arrive before Tuesday/Wednesday so I'm not too fussed. I got free delivery so I guess it will be standard delivery since that's what I got last time I spent over £50 as compared to free next day delivery using a code.


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine has just arrived, I wasn't expecting it. The website is still saying in Warehouse. They are still sending the standard delivery next day too, it has it on the box.

Blonde's gold is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's my new favourite pigment. Reminds me of Deckchair a bit. I love the spiced chocolate quad too. I'm going to go and play with them now


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 8, 2008)

Ooh, perhaps this means mine will arrive today then - that would be a brilliant surprise!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine still says in warehouse too! Hope it's not too long


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 8, 2008)

I was slightly peeved when i saw the colletion on MAC uk, they are charging quite a bit more than what I get them for in the US. Im just gonna stick to buying my make up from MAC in the US.

I loved the Tempting eye quad, I wear it far far far to much!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm gonna go and get my hands on that rather lush Spiced Chocolate quad and Jampacked gloss later... yay!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 9, 2008)

I got the spiced chocolate quad yesterday, I havent had a chance to play with it yet, I might post a fotd later.


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I was slightly peeved when i saw the colletion on MAC uk, they are charging quite a bit more than what I get them for in the US._

 
That's always the case and it always seems unfair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have my order yet, so fingers crossed for today.


----------



## QueenEmB (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll be going either to the pro shop or to covent garden tomorrow to pick up some CoC goodies - does anyone know if things are still in stock?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ I'm going to the Pro today so will let you know.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Sep 9, 2008)

Received my order today and it still says 'In Warehouse' on the website.

I love Rich and Ripe SO much. I think I have found my perfect reddy colour!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2008)

i got my order yesterday
i LOVE the spiced chocolates quad


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 9, 2008)

I didnt get to go to the pro store... sorry.  

Spiced choc quad is love... amazing for a smokey look with a difference and amazing for blue eyed girls xx


----------



## QueenEmB (Sep 11, 2008)

It's ok hun, I went to Covent Garden and picked up the bits I wanted - all in stock as far as I could tell.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Sep 19, 2008)

I went to the Pro store yesterday, and they still have everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't remember which but I think it's either a lipstick or mattene that is missing from the collection at Covent Garden! 

Hope that helps anyone that stilll hasn't purchased anything and wants to.


----------

